
Everything you've ever said to Siri has been recorded, and I get to listen to it - hammock
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2wzmmr/everything_youve_ever_said_to_siricortana_has#HN
======
vskarine
This is kind of scary. I guess I should read terms of service more often...

I think we eventually need to have personal services that we manage ourselves
that do not allow anyone but us to access personal data. I am really bullish
on sandstorm.io for that (for example instead of using dropbox you can spin up
FileDrop server).

